# Mainz to Koblenz to Mainz credit card tour on a rented bike



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi all I’m seeking advise and information. Work is taking me to Mainz at the end July and I’m hoping to stay on for a few days rent a bike and go for a 4-6 day tour. 
I’m assuming that I’ll have to rent and return at same place so I’ll need to either ride round trip or ride and train back. Based on the two ride reports listed at the bottom I’ m guessing riding from Mainz to Koblenz will take between 3-4 days and a return ride will take two days. 

Has anyone done this trip or a similar one?

Does anyone have experience renting a bike in Europe?
Did you rent panniers as well? 

Anyone been to Mainz? Know of a good bike rental shop?

Any suggestions about doing a solo tour in strange country on a rented bike?

Thanks

http://bicyclegermany.com/rhine.htm
http://www.radreisen.at/en/cycling-tours/germany/germany-tour-details/news/rhine-bike-path/


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

mbaha said:


> Hi all I’m seeking advise and information. Work is taking me to Mainz at the end July and I’m hoping to stay on for a few days rent a bike and go for a 4-6 day tour. ....


A couple of years ago (where does the time go?) we rode for a week in Germany. We had never been there and only speak English. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=141765

I did a bunch of internet surfing for information, bicyclegermany was by far the most useful site. If he says something it is likely true. The only thing I would say about him is that he seems to be a very weak cyclist so all his suggested daily distances are very short and his concerns about hills are way overstated.

OTOH we rode our own bike and are very fit, YMMV.

Based on our experiences, I'd say you should have a great trip.

BTW there were bike rental places everywhere however the bikes all seemed to be hybrids so if you are used to a road bike with skinny tires and drop bars you might want to more closely look at rental places before you go.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

My only tip would be to just go for it.

I have ridden in that area and to be honest you don't really need any tips to do it. Just get on the bike and go. Seriously. Because you'll have the river to go by you don't even need a map really (though do bring one)once you're started in the right direction. And I say this from the perspecitive of an American who doesn't know any German and had never been to the area prior to biking it.

I rode that area on a "touring bike". I'd suggest that or a hybrid or if you go road bike bigger than usual tires. The paths are nice but not condusive to what's traditionally associated with "road biking" (in other words hammering it full time). Plus the area is too nice to not be at a leisurely pace. If you like white wine you're in for a treat too. Stop in Bacharach if you get a chance. All the smallish towns were nice but that was my favorite.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I live dead center between Koblenz and Mainz in Weilerbach. I don't have a good read on LBS here having only been here for seven months yet. If there is any coordination I can do for you I would be happy to help a fellow RBR member. Would even love to meet you guys on the road and have some lunch in the area.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

MB1 said:


> A couple of years ago (where does the time go?) we rode for a week in Germany. We had never been there and only speak English. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=141765
> 
> I did a bunch of internet surfing for information, bicyclegermany was by far the most useful site. If he says something it is likely true. The only thing I would say about him is that he seems to be a very weak cyclist so all his suggested daily distances are very short and his concerns about hills are way overstated.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome trip report and really gets me stoked. I did debate bringing my own bike (crosscheck) but I don't know if logistically it will work out. It looks like you traveled with two lightly packed panniers. What did you bring for a camera and lens? I was thinking cannon body, 50mm and stock 18-55.

Edit: Second question: I might be able to borrow and bike case and bring my bike. Is there storage in the Frankfurt Airport? 
What did you do with your bike case?

Thanks, I have always admired your reports and photos


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

spookyload said:


> I live dead center between Koblenz and Mainz in Weilerbach. I don't have a good read on LBS here having only been here for seven months yet. If there is any coordination I can do for you I would be happy to help a fellow RBR member. Would even love to meet you guys on the road and have some lunch in the area.


I will without a doubt take you up on that, sadly I can't bring a double double with me!

Do you know of a good LBS in Mainz?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

mbaha said:


> Edit: Second question: I might be able to borrow and bike case and bring my bike. Is there storage in the Frankfurt Airport?
> What did you do with your bike case?


This is not a direct answer to your question, but realize that most airlines charge almost as much as the trip itself, for the bike. Even in a bike bag, and in one instance even a folding bike. So be sure to check the true cost in advance, and get the airline to email you a promised price. Bring the email to the check-in counter to make sure that you get what you had been promised.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Make sure you check out Wiesbaden while you are there. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

orange_julius said:


> This is not a direct answer to your question, but realize that most airlines charge almost as much as the trip itself, for the bike. Even in a bike bag, and in one instance even a folding bike. So be sure to check the true cost in advance, and get the airline to email you a promised price. Bring the email to the check-in counter to make sure that you get what you had been promised.


Thank you for that suggestion I was going to bring a print out of the stated baggage policies per the airlines own website, in this case AA. I agree that an e-mail would be even better. The stated price online is $100 each way, I'm afraid of getting screwed and charged a lot more, lots of horror stories online,

For the case, I'll leave it on the conference hotel while I'm at large.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

DZfan14 said:


> Make sure you check out Wiesbaden while you are there. Absolutely beautiful.


Thanks! Do you have a favorite castle? 
I'm still having trouble finding a good map, any suggestions? For a travel book I think I'll get Rick Steve's Germany.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

mbaha said:


> Thanks! Do you have a favorite castle?
> I'm still having trouble finding a good map, any suggestions? For a travel book I think I'll get Rick Steve's Germany.


Good luck on the favorite castle search - Rheinland Pfalz alone has somewhere around 350 of them.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I live dead center between Koblenz and Mainz in Weilerbach. I don't have a good read on LBS here having only been here for seven months yet. If there is any coordination I can do for you I would be happy to help a fellow RBR member. Would even love to meet you guys on the road and have some lunch in the area.


Here's yet another reason to love RBR. What are the odds of finding a board member living across the ocean, exactly where another wants to ride? :thumbsup:


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Well I'm Mainz but I will not start the tour until Thursday, looking at doing more sight seeing than touring. I'll take 6 days to from Mainz to Trier


----------

